

Show HN: AutomateYourDate.com - Outsourcing your dating - xpop2027
http://www.automateyourdate.com

======
dchuk
I know for a fact that this girl
[[http://automateyourdate.com/testimonial/automate-your-
date-t...](http://automateyourdate.com/testimonial/automate-your-date-
testimonial-4/)] is on fiverr.com

~~~
superchink
Are you suggesting that they paid her to record a false testimonial?

------
the_fc
I legitimately thought this was satire at first.

~~~
jacquesc
Is it not? I still can't tell

~~~
dubfan
Probably not, although the post dated July 5th that states "the holidays are
upon us" indicates to me they aren't very serious about quality.

------
rmason
The question that I've got is what is your surrogate going to tell the girl in
order to get you a date? You know the only way they can go viral is to start
getting men dates.

What happens when the girl finds out that you're not Tom Cruise's younger
brother who just sold his startup to Google? This makes much better sense as a
reality TV show. Poor Allen Funt would be horrified.

Ref:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allen_Funt](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allen_Funt)

------
prawn
Not sure if this is the way to win the hearts of prospective partners: caring
little about the approach as to outsource personal interactions.

I imagine there's room for improvement in online dating, and can see
professional help being a viable service (tips on profiles, photographer,
suggesting people to contact or automating some initial contact) but I don't
know if this would appeal to people?

~~~
jacques_chester
There's a market because online dating is a funnel process. In large markets,
there are thousands of potential female matches and tens of thousands of
potential female matches.

The funnel from initial message to reply is brutal. The funnel from
conversation to date is also brutal. Relying on mass messaging has a terrible
conversion rate. So you need relatively specific messages, and lot of them, to
get as far in the funnel as "first date".

Some people feel that they don't have time for that nonsense. Along comes an
English lit grad who needs some extra cash ...

------
smtddr
It might be nice if the picture of the couple at the beginning actually
rotated/fade-in/out between "traditional" image of a couple, interracial,
same-sex, etc.

------
jacques_chester
Dating is not a "solvable" problem because asymmetric information and
asymmetric supply/demand meaning that the solutions to the Stable Marriage
Problem aren't applicable.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Market_for_Lemons](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Market_for_Lemons)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supply_and_demand](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supply_and_demand)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stable_marriage_problem](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stable_marriage_problem)

"Outsourcing" just makes the informational asymmetry worse. It's a negative-
sum strategy. Hooray.

------
doobius
LOL

